# Inability to close games still hurting Bucks



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Milwaukee Bucks got a firsthand look at an elite closer in their latest Bradley Center disappointment.
> 
> Chicago Bulls guard Derrick Rose sealed his team's comeback victory, while the Bucks' offense sputtered in the final 3 minutes.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118750514.html


----------

